# Ace Attorney Mafia [Defense/Accused/Lovers win]



## Ivy Newton (Jan 22, 2012)

Rules as detailed here. Prosecution and defense, remember your special powers. I reserve the right to add more rules as needed.

"Order! Order, I say!"

A gavel slams down hard on the judge's stand. The courtroom stands as a monument to tests of skill and fortitude. When someone turns up dead, it's here that the truth is found.

*Two days for night actions.*

EDIT: Oh yeah, and you have two abstains.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

Morning dawns with the town abuzz over two murder cases. The CEO of Bluecorp, Redd White, was found dead in his office, apparently struck with a blunt weapon (a statue of some sort, it seems). And even more shocking is the death of the great prosecutor, Miles Edgeworth, stabbed once.

*Wargle (Redd White - Killers) was killed
Mr. Fancy Pants (Miles Edgeworth - Prosecution) was killed

Two-ish days to discuss and lynch.*

PS: The cause of death has no meaning as far as this game goes, I'm just attempting to make assorted references to Ace Attorney.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

*whistles* Wow.  Gonna guess that the accused got Wargle, while the killers got Mr. Fancy Pants, unless there's some other surprise killer roles out there.  Which gives the defense and accused an early lead, a maintainable one assuming equal activity levels from all factions.  Of course, the name of the game is Turnabout, so it remains to be seen if this will, indeed, be the case.  

I'm not being enigmatic just silly and unhelpful


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

Same day 1 "OMIGOD WTF DO WE DO?!" Feeling.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*



Newton said:


> Mr. Fancy Pants (Miles Edgeworth)


Does anyone else find this amusing or what. 

So, do we abstain or do we want to try our luck?


----------



## Flareth (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

We only have two abstains....this could prove very difficult. I support the idea to abstain though. Not officially abstaining though...


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

OK, so, looking at the flavor text, we can determine that;

Wargle was hit with a blunt object.

Mr. Fancy Pants was stabbed once.


...That's all I've got...:\ There's just about nothing that we can do at day one...


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

Come on people, we need a decision! If nothing happens in another day or so, you'll automatically use an abstain.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm guessing that all factions are even. If so, then each has:

Prosecution: 2
Killers: 2
Defence: 3
Accused: 3


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

DarkAura;



Newton said:


> PS: The cause of death has no meaning as far as this game goes, I'm just attempting to make assorted references to Ace Attorney.


So do you guys want to go for someone who hasn't posted or just abstain?


----------



## Flareth (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

I go with *abstaining*.


----------



## Land Shark (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

The traditional first-day silence and awkwardness. It never gets old, does it. With it confirmed that the flavor text doesn't help us at all, I think it's safe to just *abstain* for today.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

Yeah, *abstain*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm not abstaining.  I like the "vote for inactives" idea better.  *Flora*


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

First Day, same move.

*Abstain* all the pokemon.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 1]*

Windyragon; I see. I must have overlooked that.

*Abstain*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Night 1]*

Mmkay half the remaining people have voted so I'm gonna call it a majority.

After a long day in the courtroom, there was still no guilty sentence. Despite one suggestion, there was no decisive evidence and so the court called it a day.

*No one died.
You have used one abstain. You have one abstain left.

Two days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Apparently there's never a dull moment when you're an attorney, because the day has dawned with not one, not two, but three deaths. The death of Yanni Yogi, apparently a crazy old man few knew, did not surprise anyone at first. When he was found dead in his shack by the lake, most assumed he had simply died of old age. But when an autopsy was performed (as a matter of course), traces of poison were found. Next came the shocking death of the turnabout defense attorney, Phoenix Wright. He was found in his office, stabbed with a broken knife. Finally came the equally shocking death of the police chief, Damon Gant, found in the police department's evidence room, shot once.

*Flora (Yanni Yogi - Killers) was killed
ole_schooler (Phoenix Wright - Defense) was killed
LS99 (Damon Gant - Killers) was killed

Two days to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

That's a lot of death. So, since flavour text counts for nothing...What now?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Well I may have been wrong in saying flavor text counts for nothing, I just don't go to great lengths to make it count. If it happens to work out that I can slip something in, there might be things you could puzzle out of it on occasion.

Have fun with that! :D


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Since we have 1 abstain left, we should probably save it.

*ShinyAbsol*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm pretty sure there were, at least at the beginning of the game, 3 killing roles in total -- if that helps anything.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*



Superbird said:


> I'm pretty sure there were, at least at the beginning of the game, 3 killing roles in total -- if that helps anything.


Correct. Newton said there were three people per faction, so

Killers: 0
Prosecution: 2
Defense: 2
Accused: 3

So, this is why we should lynch the remaining two Prosecution, which are ShinyAbsol and Mr. Moon.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Hm...that seems like a good idea, DarkAura.

*ShinyAbsol*


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Can you prove that I am prosecution?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Yes, I can prove it. For you see, you must know what the factions can and cannot do, correct?

Well, I'm apart of the Defense Faction; The defense faction knows who the Accused are, who I know. Since there are 3 people per faction, and since some people died, we can infer that there are 2 prosecution left. WELL, there are 7 players left living; and three are accused while two are defense. The Defense know who the Accused are, so that makes all five players of the Accused and Defense faction known, and the remaining two are the Prosecution, which are ShinyAbsol and Mr.Moon.

So yeah...The proof is right there...


----------



## Superbird (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

*ShinyAbsol* then.
Excellent deductive work, DA.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Day 2]*

Lynch me then. If it's possible, I vote for *Myself.*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Night 2]*

After information came to light regarding the identities of those who remained, the court decided to lynch the poor detective Dick Gumshoe under vague suspicions of complicity in some crime or another. As he was dragged up in front of the crowd, he yelled out "hey, pal! What did I ever do!"

*shinyabsol (Dick Gumshoe - Prosecution) was lynched

Two days for night actions*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Ace Attorney Mafia [Night 2]*

Following yesterday's reveal, there was little doubt about what would happen. When everyone woke the next morning, the big news was the death of the master prosecutor, Manfred von Karma. He appears to have been stabbed twice. The mourning didn't last long as the defense and the accused celebrated their joint victory. Meanwhile, two of the group snuck off to celebrate in their own way.

*Mr. Moon (Manfred von Karma) was killed

Defense/Accused/Lovers win*

I'll post everyone's role and such next for the curious.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 3, 2012)

*Roles:*



			
				Defense said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright - ole_schooler
> (The GM will send a PM each night detailing a piece of evidence you have found. This evidence will somehow be related to the identity of one of the killers. In addition, the first time you are attacked at night you will survive.)
> 
> Mia Fey - DarkAura
> ...





			
				Prosecution said:
			
		

> Miles Edgeworth - Mr. Fancy Pants
> (Once in the game during a day phase, you may PM the GM to lynch a chosen player. This player will be lynched regardless of, and instead of, whomever is voted for.)
> 
> Dick Gumshoe - shinyabsol
> ...





			
				Accused said:
			
		

> Maya Fey - Superbird
> (Each night, you may ask the GM any question that would not directly reveal the identity of a player. You will appear as a member of the defense if inspected.)
> 
> Larry Butz - Land Shark
> ...





			
				Killers said:
			
		

> Redd White - Wargle
> (You are a silencer. Once per night you may PM the name of one player to the GM to prevent them from posting the following day. You may also, once in the game, make a player's lynch vote not count by PMing the name of the player to the GM during a day phase.)
> 
> Yanni Yogi - Flower Doll
> ...


*Actions:*



> Night 0
> ole_schooler (Phoenix Wright) finds a parrot feather
> Windyragon (Ema Skye) investigates Mr. Fancy Pants (Miles Edgeworth)
> shinyabsol (Dick Gumshoe) investigates DarkAura (Mia Fey)
> ...


*Discussion Boards:*

Defense
Prosecution
Accused
Killers


----------



## M&F (Feb 3, 2012)

Call me a sore loser, but the prosecution was extremely underpowered.

The accused and the killers got a factional kill, and the defense got a lot of means to gather information (not to mention a head start, since they knew who the accused were). And what did we have? Two one-shot powers and something that the defense also gets. Admitedly, my governoring skill might have been briefly useful in that last poll, but LS99 figured he'd night-one my ass.

Also, you definitely don't put this much killing power in a twelve-player game without any healing. Unless you want it to end really fast.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 3, 2012)

I struggled with making it balanced, but I figured the defense and prosecution both had a killing faction "on their side," so to speak, and the only reason I had the defense know the accused was because their win condition involved having at least one accused alive, while prosecution didn't require anything related to the killers. And one of the defense's powers can only be used once dead, so... (also I kinda forgot about Feenie's bulletproof-ness, so that didn't even happen)

But yeah I probably should have had a healer, but I leaned more towards making it fit with the character than making it like vanilla mafia.

I think it was more that the killers were just really unlucky, leaving you guys at a disadvantage.

Also I got in way over my head for my first attempt at GMing.


----------



## M&F (Feb 3, 2012)

Hm... Well, fitting roles aren't worth as much if the game doesn't give each of these roles a fair shot a victory.

But, if this is your first attempt at GMing, I guess troubles with balancing are to be expected. It can be difficult even when you already have some experience. So, not much of a blame there.


----------

